# zabaglione, can I make ahead of time?



## ina wanna be (Dec 12, 2012)

I am going to a Christmas dinner and I am going to serve zabaglione over a ginger cake.  Can I make zabaglione ahead of time and maybe reheat in microwave?  How much ahead of time, earlier that day? and how long to reheat in microwave?  Any suggestions will be helpful. Never made zabaglione before but I think I have a good recipe from William Sanoma.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

i don't really know for sure but i doubt that you can reheat zabaglione successfully,especially in a microwave.  i do have a zabaglione recipe which i am most glad to post if you like.  it is served cold, can be made well ahead of time and will keep quite well for a few days in the fridge. personally i think that a 'traditional zabaglione might not pair as well with your gingerbread cake becasue of the marsala. something a bit more neutral in taste to let the gingerbread shine..... vanilla vodka whipped cream with lavender would work quite nicely i think

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

ooh, cool & creamy zabaglione over warm & aromatic gingerbread

Man, can I steal that idea

yum


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Seriously doubt if you could nuke sabayon. I never tried it--then again, I never tried bungee cord jumping either.

However, you can keep it hot for quite some time with no damage.

Just keep it in a thermos..........

Of course, if it's for a dinner party you can make a big show of it, whipping it up slowly in front of your guests.  My wife worked at a high-class Italian place where they made sabayon tableside--even had the band play the music from Bolero to time with the whipping.


----------



## ina wanna be (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you so much for replying. Yes, could you please forward me your recipe of zabaglione.  Would love to be able to make ahead of time, otherwise who wants to be at the stove while your guest are waiting? 

Thank you,

Ina


----------



## ina wanna be (Dec 12, 2012)

The thermos idea is a good one.  Funny about your wife. I can see it all now.


----------



## ina wanna be (Dec 12, 2012)

I am sure if you look up William Sonoma web site, under ginger cake you can find recipe.  They have all their recipes posted.  Good recipes.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Cold Zabaglione....approx 2 1/2 cups

8 egg yolks

1/2 cup sugar

1 1/2 cupa cups marsala..sweet or dry(i use a combo of both)

1/2 cup cream whipped to medium stiffness

combine,heat and whisk like hell all ingredients except cream in a preferably s/s bowl OVER(you don't want the bowl to be touching the simmering water or the eggs will curdle) not in boiling water until it turns pale yellow, ribbons and thickens...it takes a while!. when thickened set the bowl in a larger pan full of ice and continue to whisk until the mixture is cold(this also takes a while)...when cold, fold in the whipped cream...can store for a few days in refrigerator....stir before serving...it may seem to look seperated but it comes right back together with a little whisking

any questions?...good luck...you sure you don't want to serve it with a simple 'infused' whipped cream?

joey


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Have never heard of or have I  heated it., Have seen it served at room temp however.


----------



## ina wanna be (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you, Joey!  I am anxious to try!  Have a Merry Christmas!

Ina


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

ina,

you're welcome....please let us know how you did with it.....alton brown's recipe calls for beating the eggs and sugar together with a MIXER BEFORE putting the bowl over simmering water,to dissolve the sugar faster. i think this is a good idea as it cuts down on a lot of the whisking. google it if you like

ed, zabaglione is very much so served warm...in fact  alot of times,right off the stove, or maybe to sit for a few minutes...i just don't like the smell...it still smells of eggs...just drunken ones and i prefer a lighter more custardy texture

joey


----------



## ina wanna be (Dec 12, 2012)

Joey,

Yes, I did try beating before putting over steam.  Something else happened, as it sat, for about an hour, it started to separate.  I am sure that is why they say serve immediately.  Above is suggested put in a thermos, but would it seperate there as well. 

I will continue to experiment.

Ina


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I read this point on a site called mangiabenepasta.com and was wondering if adding the gelatin would help any ......personally I have never made it this way but who knows ?

*Traditional Zabaglione - Warm Version*
(Serves 8)

8 egg yolks
1/2 cup sugar
1 cup Marsala wine
a double boiler*

Put the egg yolks and sugar in the top of the double boiler, off of the heat.
Whip with a whisk for about 5 minutes or with and electric mixer for 3 minutes,
or until the mixture is pale yellow and creamy.
Stir in the Marsala.

In the bottom of the double boiler, bring 2 inches of water to a simmer.
Place the top section over the water and cook for 6-10 minutes, whisking constantly.
The mixture will begin to foam, then swell into a soft mass.
Zabaglione is ready when it stands in soft peaks.
Remove from the heat and serve.

**Note: *The egg yolk mixture increases considerably in volume as you beat it.
If your double boiler is not very large, use a large bowl over a pot of water.

*Zabaglione Gelato - Cold Version *
(Serves 8)

1 teaspoon unflavored powdered gelatin, softened in 1 tablespoon cold water.
2 tablespoons boiling water
3 tablespoons brandy
2 cups heavy cream, whipped stiff with 1/2 teaspoon vanilla and 1 tablespoon sugar

 ****** For the cold version, first complete the above procedure.
Then, dissolve the softened gelatin in the boiling water.
Add it to the softened zabaglione, stirring slowly. Allow to cool to room temperature.
Fold in brandy and whipped cream.
Place in individual glasses and chill in the refrigerator for 4-5 hours.
Serve with fruit and/or cookies.


----------



## ina wanna be (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you for your generous response.  I will try.

Ina


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Ina , all the info is from that site. It is something I wouldn't mind trying .


----------

